# Toilet training



## Gillyflower (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi, 
We are on day 5 with lovely little Buzzbee but he doesn't seem to be 'getting' the idea at all. We are following all the good advice. Taking him out after meals, waking, playing etc... And praising him loads and giving him a treat when he does it outside. He is also mostly dry in his crate at night so far. He wee's so fast hardly sniffing before and often does that the minute we bring him in after being outside for ages with nothing happening. Poo's are mostly outside but only because we can catch him earlier trying to do it inside as it takes him longer to get into position! 
I know it is early days but in every other way he seems a bright little chap. It must be us doing something wrong but I don't know what. Advice needed please. 
Thanks.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Gilly, it sounds like you're doing it all "right" to me. I tell Izzy to "tiddle" when we go outside, are you using a command too? I'm sure you'll receive plenty of more helpful replies. Hope you sort it out soon, it's tiring having to keep cleaning up! Good luck


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I had the same prob with maggie smart in every other way but struggled with the toilet training. She is now 17wks old and I would say it's only the past fee wks that it has finally clicked. Just keep going with it and he will get there it's still very early days and he is just a wee baby. 
I remember coming on here and reading all the posts at how good everyone elses puppy was at toilet training and thinking oh no what am I doing wrong! Time patience and perseveerence (spelling?!) is what u need, and u will get there. I also remember reading a lot about looking for signs they were going to go, but maggie gave absolutely no signs, no sniffing no sneaking off, she would just go wherever whenever. So frustrating. Totally feel for u, but if u keep doing what u are doing it will just click. Emma x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I am sure your little pup will get there. They are all different, some quick and some take forever (or seem to ) I can remember just as I thought Weller had cracked it he would throw in an accident just to remind us he was still a baby I did find feeding outside gave him the freedom to do what comes naturally and he still eats out now.
I remember my Dad being over one day and being old school, was handing out the rub his nose in it advice!!!! We actually ended up having a small disagreement when I refused to do it I just took the advice of my breeder who said clear up with no fuss and put the pup outside, never punish. 
Emma is absolutely right, persevere and it will just click, you are doing the right things


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Must admit i do what Ali does and give a command i say "wee wee" and he goes striaght away .

Funny story though never say the word while in the house which i did once i said "come on Buddy lets go wee wee" omg he did it there and then on my wooden floor LOL


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Must admit i do what Ali does and give a command i say "wee wee" and he goes striaght away .
> 
> Funny story though never say the word while in the house which i did once i said "come on Buddy lets go wee wee" omg he did it there and then on my wooden floor LOL


I know what you mean! We use the command 'Go Toilet' and Lolly is pretty good with it, going on command and we haven't had anything in the house for many weeks now but I still think I should be careful whenever I ask the kids to go  Or if I'm letting them know where I'm going! I end up having to say that I'm going for a wee or to spend a penny! 

I bought this training spray and used to take Lolly outside and spray where I wanted her to go. She would always have a good sniff and do a wee straight away  We then would say "toilet" in a praising sing song voice (I dread to think what the neighbours thought!) I think the spray helped Lolly know what I wanted her to do and where was a good place to do it.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie was a slow one at learning toilet training. It was a very hit and miss affair.

Keep doing what you're doing and doing it for longer than you think ! Once you think you've cracked it, don't relax off too quickly - my mistake 

Keep your sense of humour, you'll need it some days. And as everyone told me, they will get there, some longer than others that's all. I was told by a trainer that their bladder muscle is not fully developed until 16 weeks (I think it was 16), so up till then they don't have full control.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I know what you mean! We use the command 'Go Toilet' and Lolly is pretty good with it, going on command and we haven't had anything in the house for many weeks now but I still think I should be careful whenever I ask the kids to go  Or if I'm letting them know where I'm going! I end up having to say that I'm going for a wee or to spend a penny!
> 
> I bought this training spray and used to take Lolly outside and spray where I wanted her to go. She would always have a good sniff and do a wee straight away  We then would say "toilet" in a praising sing song voice (I dread to think what the neighbours thought!) I think the spray helped Lolly know what I wanted her to do and where was a good place to do it.


OMG i so know what you mean,i heard myself saying "go wee wee" in such a loud happy voice i thought they must think im mad! 

Then it was "Buddy come" about 20 times while Buddy just sat there ignoring me!

So thought id use a treat to get him back inside so held out the treat and shouting "come" which he did and toke the treat then ran off!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing everything right- I used the command 'get busy' with Dexter.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Gillyflower said:


> Hi,
> We are on day 5 with lovely little Buzzbee but he doesn't seem to be 'getting' the idea at all. We are following all the good advice. Taking him out after meals, waking, playing etc... And praising him loads and giving him a treat when he does it outside. He is also mostly dry in his crate at night so far. He wee's so fast hardly sniffing before and often does that the minute we bring him in after being outside for ages with nothing happening. Poo's are mostly outside but only because we can catch him earlier trying to do it inside as it takes him longer to get into position!
> I know it is early days but in every other way he seems a bright little chap. It must be us doing something wrong but I don't know what. Advice needed please.
> Thanks.


Hi I think your doing everything right Milo (Buzzbee's brother) is way ahead of Alfie or so i thought! Today he's done two wee's inside one on the clean washing I had just taken out of the washer!!!!....I think I've got a little complacent....just need to keep at it and as everyone says it will just happen


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All puppies will get there in the end, and all puppies are different. Please don't worry, you are doing the right thing, lots of praise, taking them out regularly, watching them and their behaviour... accidents will happen... just pick puppy up and put them where you want them to do it... then mop up of course  

All mine where different but you don’t ever see a 1 year old dog poo'ing or wee'ing in the house .... or do you ???? they will all get there in their own time.

Stick with it fellow Cockapoo owners .. you are doing great


----------



## Gillyflower (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Nice to have it all confirmed that we are doing it all right! 
Nice to hear from Buzzbees brother Milo!
I got a bit stressed today as I have 2 young boys who are stuck indoors ( because we can't go out with Buzzbee yet) and my 9 year old broke his arm on Wednesday! 
Our Vet does the 12 week jab at 10 weeks which is a godsend! May now be able to slip in some camping before school starts ! 
Still early days.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Gilly - Izzy is Buzzbee's and Milo's sister


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ditto! You think you're doing something wrong as everywhere you read it seems that other's puppies 'caught on' quicker. We've just changed 'tactis' a little as we've just returned from a week caravanning where Pippa was tethered in the awning (as outside she was being constantly pestered by kids) so we frequently went outside if she'd had a nap etc and only had 4 accidents (most of which were in the same evening!) in the whole week!! Think our problem was that at home the back doors were always open for her, although 99% of poos eventually ended up outside, wees were here there and everywhere!! But yes they are only babies and will get there eventually but in their own good time (gosh it sounds like parents evening at work!!??)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, I would recommend that you perhaps restrict the areas of the house that you let your puppy go to make it easier to watch for signs. I pretty much restricted Obi to the kitchen and hallway (as I have carpet everywhere else) so if he did have accidents I could clean it up with no fuss. As everyone else has said, helpful to use a command too. I use "Off you go". It can be anything you like just be consistent with it. Don't worry, you'll get there soon enough.


----------

